# Introduction to Community



## Zaine_98 (22/9/22)

Howsit everyone!
My name is Zaine and I have been vaping since 2015. Have fallen back to ciggies in 2016 - 2018 but since then nothing but my vapes. I am a beginner collector with just a few mods, but struggle to keep them as I always end up selling or trading to experience various mods and tanks. I only Vape on deserts and am a massive DNA fanboy. Have quite a few DNA mods and can't seem to stop buying them.
Have been very active in the community on social platforms but have been told about EcigSA by a few friends. Decided to give it a try and excited to be a member.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Mzr (22/9/22)

Hi there @Zaine_98 welcome and you will find there are a few dna fans like yourself on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (22/9/22)

welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/9/22)

_Welkom! _


----------



## DavyH (23/9/22)

Welcome @Zaine_98 ! I'd tell you about the classifieds section but that might be too much temptation.

Oops!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/22)

Welcome to the forum @Zaine_98 
congrats on your Vaping thus far
keep it up

main thing is to enjoy it and keep away from the stinkies

all the best


----------

